# Tivo via PPP



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

I have tivo with software Ver 3.0 and wish to set up a PPP Connection. I have tried several times to connect to my computer via PPP using the steps outlined on this page:
tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html
Regardless of what I do, I cannnot get the Tivo to connect to the computer. 

Also, i have a question which may be one of those silly questions. When I set the dialing Prefis to ,#211 am I supposed to leave the phone number set to my local number or to nothing or to something else entirely?


----------



## richg70 (Sep 3, 2007)

Im in the same boat. It used to work 362 days ago. I cant remember what I did last year to make it work.

Im using a Keyspan USB to serial adapter with a null modem cable to serial port on Directv Tivo unit Series2. SW Version: 6.4a-01-2-521

I see garbage in hyperterminal, then tivo disconnects stating "service not answering" I dont ever see the "user request" in the hyperterminal. The last characters always seen in hyperterminal are "ATZ".

When I setup the incoming connection and attempt to connect with Tivo Box, my PC freezes. No keys will work. I have to hold the power button to restart PC. Cant even get to Task Manager.

This is my mdmhayes.inf info, is it correct? Yes, I deleted the pnf and rebooted.

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection 
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection 
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

Thanks for any help,

Rich


----------



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

Seems good to me.

My problem lays in getting my computer to pass through the connection. 
I can get the <unauthenticted User> icon to show up, but it disappears after 5-7 seconds. AND this only shows up when I set the port, the modem and the incoming connection to a speed of only 9600.

I reset everything to the proper settings (115,200, etc) and I am posting my Modem Log to see if someone has any idea.

12-17-2009 18:00:50.046 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-17-2009 18:00:50.046 - Initializing modem.
12-17-2009 18:00:50.046 - Waiting for a call.
12-17-2009 18:00:53.234 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
12-17-2009 18:00:53.234 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Recv: <00><00>
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Recv: <00>
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
12-17-2009 18:00:54.234 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:00:54.250 - Recv: <00>
12-17-2009 18:00:54.250 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:00:54.250 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
12-17-2009 18:00:54.250 - Unknown Response
12-17-2009 18:01:28.000 - Passthrough On
12-17-2009 18:01:30.078 - Passthrough Off
12-17-2009 18:01:30.078 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-17-2009 18:01:30.078 - Initializing modem.
12-17-2009 18:01:30.093 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## alonasmith (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to buy my mother a tivo for Christmas. She has basic cable and no landline. Her internet connection is through a wireless broadband card with Verizon wireless. Is there anyway that she would be able to connect with her broadband card?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Easy is with ICS through the computer. A little harder would be to get a router that can use the wireless card instead of a traditional broadband modem.


----------

